# Mini Cooper - UK Rental?



## bmwdmb1 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey there, a friend of mine is interested in renting a Mini during an upcoming driving trip around the UK and has looked to me for recommendations. Might anyone be able to point me in the direction of a reasonable UK rental company that offers them?

Any thoughts / suggestions are much appreciated.

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

I too would like an answer to this. Would love to rent a Mini for twoo weeks of traveling around England and Scotland.


----------

